# Concerta make it worse?



## madanotsob (Apr 28, 2008)

Ive been battling Depersonalization for years. It can last for days or weeks. As many of us do we try to figure out what works and what hurts us. Ive been on Concerta for a while now for ADD. I see little or no results from taking the medication so I decided to up my dosage from 18mg to 36mg. The day I did that BAM... my depersonalization was the worse its ever been. Is there a connection? Should I stop taking the Concerta? :?:


----------

